# 1948 B307 Schwinn Hollywood



## hzqw2l (Apr 12, 2011)

Picked this up tonight.  Dec 48 serial number.

Frame and Fenders will clean up nicely.  Rims not so much but the front Brake will.

First Year unknurled S-2 rimset.  Anyone know if they're worth replating?  I have a nice set of center drops instead.

Can't wait to get started since it matches my 1946 Boys B607.

Need a set of blue rear carrier supports.

The seat has the padding and needs a recover.










1946 Boys.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 12, 2011)

Gonna make a nice set! What's on those Front strut(s) on the Girls bike? What is that thing?


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 12, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> Gonna make a nice set! What's on those Front strut(s) on the Girls bike? What is that thing?




Old basket braces.  This was pulled out of a garage attic in metro Detroit.  Fresh as they get


----------



## J.C. (Apr 12, 2011)

*Nice Score!  ALWAYS cool to sport a matching set!!! *


----------



## slick (Apr 13, 2011)

That's an awesome pair! I wish I could find a girls to match my 48 Boys B6 in dark green and pea green. Anybody??


----------

